# Saint George Island, Any Reports?



## one_shot (Jun 26, 2011)

I will be there surf fishing July 16- 22 . Any Reports?
(east end & youth camp)


----------



## caseyfoster (Jun 26, 2011)

I was there about a month ago right after the storm. I caught a few lady fish, one mackerel, two trout and a small shark. Everything except the shark was caught on a small spoon. I was fishing right off of the sand bar in ankle deep water. 

Im not sure what area I was fishing, but I found it on the google maps.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=st+ge...0625,-95.677068&sspn=40.052282,93.076172&z=17

I plan on going back in a week or two, so let me know how it goes.


----------



## nriner1 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Goin on the 9th*

A buddy of mine just got back today,he said they caught some shark and a bunch of trout and whiting off the old bridge pier using shrimp and cut bait.  May give it a try, also thought i would go down to the east end, heard it was descent down that way.


----------



## caseyfoster (Jun 28, 2011)

We tried fishing from the pier with lures for mackerel with no luck. We did see a few groups of people catching them on bait and another fellow caught about a 20lb red fish near the boat launch thats connected to the old bridge.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 13, 2011)

Going on Sat.


----------



## cnewman (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll be there Sunday for a week. Can't wait.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 14, 2011)

Just returned from SGI. No luck fishing. Fished 1 morning at end of 6th St E, but only caught a catfish. Surf fished a couple of evenings on beach, nothing but a big stingray. I wonder if the water temp has maybe warmed up too much?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just got back from there.  I caught plenty of trout (a few keepers, but threw all back) and whiting in the surf in the state park.  The bite was better in the evenings.  I caught nothing on the bay side in a kayak other than cats.  The park closed at 8:30 p.m. while I was there, but the fishing was good leading up to that.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 17, 2011)

This afternoon reds,trout,black drum are biting on the pier on eastpoint side.


----------



## cnewman (Jul 19, 2011)

Went out this morning, looks like the typical summer pattern here.

Trout are laid up in about 4' of water anywhere you see grass. LOTS of short trout; if you run into them , just move along. We fished along Little SGI, and got tired of throwing the shorts back... We'll try the East End tomorrow...
We threw live shrimp, Gulp shrimp in New Penny, and Pearl White; didn't matter, they ate 'em all. 

We also picked up a couple of flounder, and some shark bait (ladyfish). We worked the flat along Higgins Shoals, saw some tailing reds, but they wouldn't eat anything we threw.


----------

